# The packages-9.0-release/Latest/ subdirectory does NOT exists?



## everypot (Jul 11, 2012)

It looks like ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest (or *packages-9-stable*) does exist any more.  What's wrong? 


```
pkg_add -r math/lp_solve                                                              
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/math/lp_solve.tbz:
 File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/math/lp_solve.tbz' 
by URL
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's a problem with the mirror. Even ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ is completely empty.


----------



## stefanlasiewski (Jul 11, 2012)

It's true, I've run into multiple problems with ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable in the last day or two. I'm using other mirrors.



			
				everypot said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_add -r math/lp_solve
> Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/math/lp_solve.tbz:
> File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
> ```



ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/math/ isn't a valid path, correct? Don't you want `pkg_add -r lp_solve` instead of `pkg_add -r math/lp_solve`?


```
# pkg_add -r lp_solve 
Fetching ftp://ftp3.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/lp_solve.tbz... Done.
# pkg_info |grep lp_solve
lp_solve-5.5.2.0    Linear Programming Solver
```


----------

